# Lens/Goggles for Japan Niseko



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be going to Japan toward the end of Feb and this is the first I am travelling to Japan, but I have heard that I will need a low light lens for Jap...

Here is what I have at the moment:

Crowbar: Pink Iridium, Hi Amber Polarized, Hi Persimmon & Black Iridium

Would the Hi Persimmon be enough? I live in Australia so we rarely have to use low light lens, so I am just wondering if it is worth spending another 50 bucks or so on a new low light lens/goggles only for Jap? if so any suggestions?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*no more hktrdr, so I will get away with this:*

get some yellow lenses.

I only need one pair of daylights, but feel I need many pairs of lowlights. Often its snowing or conditions are right for face shots when I wear lowlights and the foam tends to get wet. In these situations I like to have an extra pair or 2 of gogs, not just lenses to change.

changing the lense on a pair of soggy gogs is a big letdown.

fwiw.

Id have a minimum of 2 pair lowlights in my bag if I were doing a japow trip.

edit. light pink will do you ok for one, but I'd still have at least 1 yellow. When its dark and puking, yellow is simply unbeatable.


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Would the Hi Persimmon be enough by any chance? Its about 63% VLT according to the Oakley chart.


----------

